# GR Mason's Vlog-- Fun time at the dog park



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

This is video is about my one year old GR Mason when he was playing with his friends and chasing bubbles in the dog park. 

I had a lot of fun editing the video, hope you will enjoy it too.=D


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww. So sweet! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

aww...thank you so much for watching!
Hope it will make your day!=D


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

What a GREAT video! Mason is beautiful. He sure is having a blast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, Mason sure was having fun. 

He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## dustin_swearengin (Jun 23, 2014)

I like the video you shared here in the forum and I enjoy watching it. In fact, I watched it again with my son and we both enjoyed it,


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! He enjoys going to the dog park every time haha~~=)


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for watching! He really is a goofy and handsome boy!=P


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

awwww, that is so sweet! I am glad that you both enjoy it! I actually have a lot of fun editing it as well~~haha


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Awww, what a cutie and how much fun! Thanks!


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for watching it! =)


----------

